

Getting Started with Django and Python - First Impressions - matticakes
http://www.perplexedlabs.com/2009/02/08/getting-started-with-django-and-python-first-impressions/

======
thepanister
Well, I already learnt python, but I totally forgot it because I am not on
linux anymore :(

~~~
rbanffy
Python runs fine on Windows, both as a native Windows thing and under the more
Unix-like (perhaps I should say Linux-like) environment you get with Cygwin.

Cygwin is, BTW, definitively recommended for anyone programming under Windows
and who cares enough not to make Windows-only software. If not for Python, for
the Unix-ish environment. It's a command line that's useful, something you
can't get in Windows.

~~~
thepanister
I tried python under windows for learning purposes, but I did not like it at
all...

I feel it fits with linux!

